# Coming soon to Bimmerfest.............



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you have to be a moderator to get one:dunno: 

Promote me Clem, if so :angel:  Even I can do as much as Alee :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Geek Sheik

Lose the E46fanatics stuff...we don't get along 'cuz WERE ALL A BUNCH OF MIDDLE AGED HATERS MAN! :violent:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Do you have to be a moderator to get one:dunno:
> 
> Promote me Clem, if so :angel:  Even I can do as much as Alee :angel: *


Sure as soon as you buy some wheels


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Clem said:


> * :thumbup: :bigpimp: *


Now thats what I like to hear :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Clem said:


> * :thumbup: :bigpimp: *


Why does fanatics get top billing?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Sure as soon as you buy some wheels  *


Let's see, I tell the wife I need to spend $2,400 to get a $20 tshirt , that should go over real well:nono: I guess I should ask as the delivery guys are bringing in my new HDTV :angel:

I'm sure I can grab a set from Alan F or Alee to satisfy your request


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool! 

Can I get a 'Slacker' version ?


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

Clem said:


> * :thumbup: :bigpimp: *


there better be a body to fill that shirt..:lmao:

oh and im not fantasizing either so dont get any ideas!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> * :thumbup: :bigpimp: *


Hey that looks familiar. I have one of those too! :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Coming soon to Bimmerfest.............*



alee said:


> *Hey that looks familiar. I have one of those too! :bigpimp: *


 :banghead:

Ok Mr. Moderator


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, I want a "This Is My Very First Bimmerfest, And I Just Found Out What Zaino Is" T-Shirt! :rofl:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Let's see, I tell the wife I need to spend $2,400 to get a $20 tshirt , that should go over real well:nono: I guess I should ask as the delivery guys are bringing in my new HDTV :angel:
> 
> I'm sure I can grab a set from Alan F or Alee to satisfy your request  *


You can borrow a set anytime you'd like


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *You can borrow a set anytime you'd like  *


I knew you were a friend Alan :thumbup:


----------

